# Standarddialoge ändern



## SegFault (28. Dez 2009)

Wie geht das? Aktuel habe ich das Problem, wenn ich ein Fenster schließe mit einen Datensatz den ich bearbeitet habe, kommt die Abfrage, ob die Ressource wirklich gespeichert werden soll. Diese ist leider auf englisch und überhaupt nicht an mein System angepasst. Kann ich dort irgendwie die Ausgabe ändern?


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (28. Dez 2009)

Ist das ein Programm an dem Du selbst schreibst, oder eines von jemand anderem?
Wenn Du selbst schreibst, dann bietet Dir Eclipse sehr gute Möglichkeiten, Deine Anwendung zu internationalisieren, z. B. mit JXPRESS Home Page oder mit "Source -> Externailze Strings".
Wenn es das Programm von jemand anderem ist, und die Strings für die Dialoge fest verdrahtet sind, dann wirst Du wohl wenig Möglichkeiten haben.


----------



## ARadauer (28. Dez 2009)

woher kommt den der Text? Sicher aus keinem Standard Dialog!


----------



## SegFault (28. Dez 2009)

Es ist ein programm was ich selbst schreibe. Woher der Dialog selbst kommt weiss ich nicht. Ist ein Eclipse RCP anwendung. Hab eine eigene Editorklasse in der ich isDirty überladen habe, so das der workbench merkt das etwas geändert wurde. Schließe ich jetzt den Editor kommt die besagte Abfrage, ob der geänderte Datensatz gespeichert werden soll. Dies aber auf Englisch. Das Fenster kann ja das gleiche bleiben (Schaut wie JOptionPane Dialog aus) nur der Textinhalt sollte was anderes sein. Die Sache mit den Fenster kommt wohl vom RCP Framework.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Dez 2009)

Du brauchst die Language Packs von Eclipse Babel (lässt sich über Help -> install software installieren)


----------



## SegFault (28. Dez 2009)

Ich hab jetzt die languagepacks für das Eclipse installiert (Also die Programmierumgebung) damit hab ich mein Eclipse auch auf deutsch. Wie füg ich das ganze nun zu dem Projekt hinzu? Bei den Abhängigkeiten kann ich das ganze nirgendswo auswählen.


----------



## SegFault (28. Dez 2009)

Hat sich erledigt. Ein wenig probieren und ein Produkt erstellen hat geholfen  besten Dank für die Hilfe.


----------

